# Haunts in Lakeland needing scarers?



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

So moved to Lakeland last year during the summer. really didn't do much for Halloween because my neighborhood is rather child deprived and we barely got any trick or treats, plus with the move was just too tired.

but i DID go to the Lakeland Zombie Fest, and i got to experience being a scare actor for the first time in my life! volunteered and was placed in a zombie pit, and scared the ever loving spit out of people. this is something i'd really like to do again!

but as this is an area i am so unfamiliar with, and with this being a Halloween forum, are there any Lakeland haunted house runners here who could use a new scarer this year? i'm also experimenting with make up a bit, so i can do that as well! oh and i have some experience with power tools and creating stuff, so any construction needed i could probably help out.

totally would love to get paid but heck i love scaring people so i'm willing to volunteer and do it for free!^^ just kidding, i'm sure only the big theme parks can afford to pay their scare actors after cost and everything.


----------

